
Silq: A new high-level programming language for quantum computing - Ivoah
https://silq.ethz.ch/
======
classics2
Quantum computing isn’t complete bunk?

~~~
czzr
No. It’s a real thing, only current quantum computers are too small to do
anything serious.

~~~
suifbwish
The emperor’s new quantum computer. It exists but it’s too small and
complicated unless you are super smart

